# Job Agencies in Abu Dhabi



## Mariela (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi - My husband has just accepted a job in Abu Dhabi. I'm really excited to be moving there. We have some great friends living in Gate City and I'm originally from Colombia so the heat won't be a problem...

Now that we've definitely decided to move I'm starting to think about work for me. I really don't want to stop earning my own money, but I know it isn't easy to find work in Abu Dhabi.

Does anyone have any contacts or recommendations for a good place to look for jobs in the banks? I've checked dubizzle but there's nothing listed. I've heard a lot of jobs don't get advertised so I'm hoping to get to know some people inside banks.

Thanks a lot for any tips!


----------

